
8K 13.3'' OLED laptop screen [video] - dmmalam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkgXSkz7Inc
======
purpleidea
The fact that the bendable screen wasn't having the bend changed in real-time
felt like a big red flag. They made the claim this could be used to "unfold"
your phone into a tablet.

It should be a no-brainer to have the image changing and a small motor flexing
the screen open and closed. I'm guessing this tech isn't actually ready yet.

~~~
nkoren
This is a very poor demo. There are other videos which show it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mgs7P16Gao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mgs7P16Gao)

------
omarforgotpwd
I looked at the keyboard and thought wow what a good looking notebook almost
looks like a Macbook keyboard! Then I realized... oh wait that is a Macbook
keyboard complete with command keys and system shortcuts in the top row.

~~~
robertely
It's not even that, it's a rubber keyboard protector. It's just a mock up.

~~~
mikekchar
The actual computer driving the display is probably in the pedestal. I was
actually wondering at first why there was a glass case around it, but it's
almost certainly so that you don't try to pick it up :-) When I worked for a
hardware company we did the same thing at shows all the time.

------
anonymous5133
Is there any point in having an 8k screen right now? seems like there isn't
even a lot of 4k content as is. So unless you are a graphic designer or
something it seems pointless right now...or am I missing something here?

~~~
jrrrr
If the sole purpose of the display is to show pre-recorded content, then sure
8k won't be well utilized any time soon.

Pixel-dense displays were sought after long before HD was a thing. Photos,
games, razor-sharp text..

I'm more interested in thinking about what devices could meaningfully use this
density at this size. Like, it's obviously overkill for a laptop. Too big for
VR. Too small for a television. Some other class of device that is viewed
magnification?

~~~
nine_k
Vector graphics and CAD were the major drivers.

------
intopieces
Why is the contrast ratio listed as 1300:1? If it's an OLED screen, shouldn't
it be infinite, since the pixels turn off? The AMOLED screens they show later
are listed at >1m:1.

~~~
xt00
With OLED the black levels are affected by random pixel mura—which makes
pixels that should be off show as slightly on. So you can cover that by
biasing them up slightly so they are all slightly on and the blacks look more
uniform—however the actual contrast ratio suffers. The higher the PPI for oled
typically the worse the mura issue gets. So likely they will improve this over
time to get the black levels down and effectively the contrast ratio will go
way up.

------
jseliger
Reminds me of this article: [https://www.monitornerds.com/oled-pc-
monitors/](https://www.monitornerds.com/oled-pc-monitors/) on the subject of
where OLEDs are. Dell famously announced that 30" OLED display two or three
years ago, and then revived it once or twice only to cancel. Seems like a
shame, especially given how prevalent OLED TVs have become.

~~~
denimnerd
don’t see how they can solve burn in unless they come up with something really
innovative like shifting a 30” image around a 31” screen

------
baybal2
BTW BOE stands for Beijing Optoelectronics. The company that lived on gigantic
state handouts up until around 3 years ago.

------
slededit
Unless they've solved the burn in issues that isn't going to last very long.
TVs show static images less often so it's easier to work around there.

~~~
AboutTheWhisles
There are many phones that have OLED screens.

~~~
jdietrich
Some of which have known issues with screen burn:

[https://www.androidcentral.com/google-pixel-2-xl-screen-
burn](https://www.androidcentral.com/google-pixel-2-xl-screen-burn)

------
yitchelle
Is having 8K in such a small screen make any difference to our eyes from, say,
a 4K screen or even lower resolution?

~~~
noir_lord
It's 331 dpi vs 660dpi (roughly).

At Laptop distance you'd have to have very good eyesight, I can't see the
pixels on my 14"@2560x1440 unless I lean right in and that's ~210dpi.

So not really, it's just another "Our number is bigger" metric...

~~~
chrisparton1991
And it comes at the cost of having to process all of those pixels. I think I'd
rather have a cooler laptop with longer battery life than a very marginal
visual improvement to my screen.

That said, I'm all for progress and cramming that many pixels into such a
small space is impressive, so kudos to BOE for that. This would be useful for
VR.

~~~
berbec
> And it comes at the cost of having to process all of those pixels.

Totally agree. I wish they had stopped at 200ppi phones. I don't understand
the logic to spend cpu/gpu horsepower and mwh on a mobile display. I like my
phone (LG G6) but really wish I had the battery life and performance dropping
the resolution to 1080p would give me.

------
thegoleffect
At only 300 nits, it is not gonna look good in daylight though.

~~~
baybal2
But it has near no own emissivity black. It should be at around first gen oled
phone at this like samsung i7500

------
losvedir
Wow, that's an incredible pixel density. At what point does it start to
approximate reality? For instance, is this enough that if you put one of these
panels on the wall displaying a high resolution image, it could look like an
ordinary window out into real life?

~~~
gorkish
In terms of what you can visually resolve this is overkill; you only need
~300dpi at 18" to be beyond the resolving power of the average human eye.

But if you want to make a window you have to do something else entirely; your
display has to show a holographic interference pattern at which point when it
is illuminated correctly you can achieve a full parallax, full color, glasses
free 3D display. In both theory and practice you can do this with an LCD but
to start getting RGB capabilities you would need some incredible pixel
densities on the order of 30,000dpi.

~~~
chrischen
Some people are not average. Some people are extremely near-sighted.

